# 25 Worst College Mascots



## Chris

http://www.drivl.com/posts/view/738


----------



## Chris

Keggy the Keg > *


----------



## Metal Ken

Its not so much the pics that are funny, its the shit the guy says 




> It looks like an organic tampon, with "WUSHOCK!" being the exclamation you hear when someone shoves that thing up their hoonaner.


----------



## DelfinoPie

GAYLORD THE CAMEL!!!! 

[action=DelfinoPie]currently can't breathe through laughter.[/action]


----------



## Chris

The guy also gets fucking huge props for making a Last Dragon reference.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol that owl rules 


lmfao I can't stop laughing


----------



## Rick

Man, those are some stupid looking mascots.


----------



## Makelele

My elementary school had a huge sausage as a mascot. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Rick

According to wikipedia, this is Texas A&M's mascot. 

* Aggie (software), a news aggregator
* Aggie (marble), a type of marble made from or resembling agate
* The Adventures of Aggie, a sitcom broadcast in the US as Aggie

But walking around at their football games is this.






For an "explanation"scratch about this bitch, read this. 

http://aggietraditions.tamu.edu/reveille.shtml


----------



## D-EJ915

btw we have norm the fucking miner here at uncc, a damn prospector  looks like a homeless dude


----------



## garcia3441

The Scottsdale Community College Fighting Artichokes


----------



## D-EJ915

garcia3441 said:


> The Scottsdale Community College Fighting Artichokes


are you serious


----------



## garcia3441

D-EJ915 said:


> are you serious



http://www.scottsdalecc.edu/athletics/index.html


----------



## Mastodon

Awesome Writer from Drivl said:


> Three things:
> 
> 1. He's choking that dog.
> 2. He's dropping a huge gonad while choking that dog.
> 3. The look on his face indicates he is taking great pleasure from choking that dog.


----------



## B Lopez

One of my colleges was the Owls. We never once mentioned "Owl"  But now its Vikings 



D-EJ915 said:


> are you serious



Thats where Jeff Garcia played IIRC.


----------



## metalfiend666

There's some really bad mascots there. Worst name has to be Gaylord the Camel though


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

I haven't laughed so hard in my life lol


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

The comments...my god

This is amazing


----------



## parabola5353

sorry to bring this back, but lmao. i knew for a fact that stanford would be number one. i used to go to stanford games when i lived in california and always thought it was the most half assed costume i've ever seen.


----------



## eleven59

My high school had Rodney the Crusader. A Catholic high school...Crusader as a mascot...did I miss the part where we're supposed to be proud of the Crusades?


----------

